# Source for black powder coated cigar pen tubes



## steve worcester (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't want to powder coat myself and the only tubes I can find are way too expensive.
I can find white at $5/5 sets which would be OK.


----------



## KenV (Dec 26, 2013)

Craft Supply black camelion cigar tubes.


----------

